# Wacom Tablets and Monitor Size



## ritorito (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm going to invest in a wacom tablet, but before that I have a few questions to ask. Note that I do have experience with a tablet pc, but I've never used a wacom tablet before.

I am going to upgrade my monitor to 27" @ 2560x1440 resolution. I also have an ~18" gaming laptop that runs at 1920x1080 resolution. I've read that tablet size should match your display resolution otherwise it's too crammed, making a 1cm movement on the tablet translate to over an inch on the monitor and vice versa. Now I'm not a professional, but I want comfort when drawing and money isn't really an issue. I am looking at the bamboo (splash,capture,create) or intuos5 (S,M,L) product lines and I'm wondering, of those 6 models, which would best suit my desktop and laptops monitor resolution? I am currently a beginner at drawing, but I am looking for something that I can grow into and not want to upgrade a year or so in the future. As for my current drawing style, I still tend to use my wrist most of the time. Also, portability isn't an issue as everything stays at home.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2012)

Intuos tablets are awesome. I've had mine since February and I recommend it. If you want to be able to use it on both your desktop AND laptop... I would probably go with a medium. If you were just going to use it on the 2560x1440 display I'd say go with a large. I am currently using a small with my monitor displaying at 1600x900 and have no issues at all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2012)

If your monitor is 23" inches or above use an intuos large.
If you're using dual monitors, use an intuos large

A medium is fine for a single display about 17-21"

I generally do not recommend the small unless you have a small display/laptop and are not going to spend more than 45 minutes at a time in front of it - due to RSI. You won't feel it when you're young and in college, but it will take its toll - especially if you're not taking enough breaks.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah... I don't have any technical issues... but I do have carpal tunnel from years of drawing and stuff. It can be painful.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 9, 2012)

If you have the desk space for it, get it, but, if you have a big-ass tablet, mind it is going to be a cumbersome thing if you intend to take it places.  Travel, work, etc. 

With that said, ... It's called "Tablet Properties."  

You can tell a tablet to cull the active area to be proportionate to your monitor, whether it be to adjust a too-large monitor to a too-small tablet or vice versa.  Yes, it is a shame to lose some active area, but don't stress your budget if you don't have to.

You can work on a 4' by 6' active area on a Jesus Christ monitor (it's so big you'll shout 'Jesus Christ' every time you see it) and get used to it.   I'm not saying go small, just, don't think really hard about it, either.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 9, 2012)

The medium is a good choice for any monitor size. I have a medium and my uni labs have mediums too.


----------



## ritorito (Nov 9, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Intuos tablets are awesome. I've had mine since February and I recommend it. If you want to be able to use it on both your desktop AND laptop... I would probably go with a medium. If you were just going to use it on the 2560x1440 display I'd say go with a large. I am currently using a small with my monitor displaying at 1600x900 and have no issues at all.



Yeah, I plan to use it on both my desktop and laptop since the desktop well, it's stuck at the desk. The laptop I can use on the bed, or in front of the tv. Okay, so it looks like medium may be the right size.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2012)

I do miss having my 12x12 ArtZII (wacom) tablet. But it was freaking massive and really heavy. I had to keep it on my keyboard tray and put my keyboard on top when I wasn't using it, then put the keyboard on the desktop when I wanted to use it 'cause there just wasn't anywhere else for it to go. It was a great tablet though... I just wouldn't use it anymore once I got a computer with Windows7 ... and no serial port. The serial port was ok 'cause I could a USB/serial converter, but Wacom won't make new drivers for this model anymore. I ended up going back to my GraphireET for a while since it was USB, but then on my birthday this year I bought myself the Intuos4.


----------



## ritorito (Nov 9, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> If your monitor is 23" inches or above use an intuos large.
> If you're using dual monitors, use an intuos large
> 
> A medium is fine for a single display about 17-21"
> ...



I wouldn't use dual monitors, but I do plan to use it on a 27inch @ 2560x1440 monitor as well as my laptop which is 18inch @ 1920x1080. I'm assuming that a medium would be better overall?


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

Omfg Zenia I have a Graphire 3.

DO YOU REMEMBER THAT

I also have a Picasso by KB Gear. It is /huge/.  It has a cord on the stylus. It's from 1998.  It's. Fucking. AMAZING.  It came with a animation program.

Now, I use a uh, Intuos 5.  It's pretty righteous, but when they say, "You can be left or right handed on this" they are lying.  Yes, you can flip the tablet upside down and not be hindered by the button placement ...If you have a wireless adapter, because the USB port is only on one side so unless I buy a new desk, I have to pretend to be right handed anyway.  </First World Problems>


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2012)

HC: Really? 'Cause on the Intuos4 you can plug the cord into either side of the tablet. I wonder why they would change that. It seems like it would be a helpful thing.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

Newp, this one is the one that's got an active area of a little more than a foot across, and the buttons are all to one side.  They're rad, but, the USB port is on one side.  

ALSO?

TOTALLY OFF TOPIC

BUT I HAVE SPECTRACOLOR DESIGNER PENCILS

THESE ARE FROM LIKE THE SEVENTIES

SFASDFDSJKFHLSF *anyeurism*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2012)

The intuos 5 only has one port, and it's not as ambidextrous as the 4. The tell you to create a loop with the cable to deal with it when you're left handed...which is bleh
The other thing about the intuos 5 is in the US there's only the touch. Damage the surface, you need to send it back to wacom for repairs. There are no overlay sheets for the touch version. 

I did buy the wireless thing which was about 30 or so bucks, and felt it was worth it though it was some problem times with that. Driver kept flipping my orientation incorrectly making it a leftie nightmare. Although I miss the LEDs and have reservations about a more rubber type surface (because of oil/grease prints and prone to cracking later) it is nice. The HUDs have behaved a bit better in this driver version.

Speaking of drivers. I also did try this out on a Windows 8 PC (since I do beta testing for software, I upgraded one of my tablet PCs as a test unit). The drivers suck hard in Windows 8. While you don't have to go disable the tablet PC service like you do in Windows 7. Some you can't disable at all or are harder to find. Intuos 5 in wireless mode is fubar'd . The tablet will shut itself off randomly, get random strokes, erratic pressure... Shoelace bug and overly round stroke aren't entirely gone either.

Also a medium tablet is fine OP for your display. I find it less than helpful when you have 2 displays or large monitors because of mapping. While the large you may have to have considerations like desk space and portability. If you're using it for desktop - portability is a non issue. It's not like you're lugging your GINORMOUS monitor with your tablet. 

As for desktop space, and intuos large is about the same size as a 23" Wide monitor.


----------



## ritorito (Nov 10, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The intuos 5 only has one port, and it's not as ambidextrous as the 4. The tell you to create a loop with the cable to deal with it when you're left handed...which is bleh
> The other thing about the intuos 5 is in the US there's only the touch. Damage the surface, you need to send it back to wacom for repairs. There are no overlay sheets for the touch version.
> 
> I did buy the wireless thing which was about 30 or so bucks, and felt it was worth it though it was some problem times with that. Driver kept flipping my orientation incorrectly making it a leftie nightmare. Although I miss the LEDs and have reservations about a more rubber type surface (because of oil/grease prints and prone to cracking later) it is nice. The HUDs have behaved a bit better in this driver version.
> ...



Oh wow, a large is much bigger than I expected! Looks like a medium is what I should look for. Now what about the size of a bamboo create vs intuos medium?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2012)

ritorito said:


> Oh wow, a large is much bigger than I expected! Looks like a medium is what I should look for. Now what about the size of a bamboo create vs intuos medium?



They're the same. If you look it up on Wacom's site it tells you the specs.

The intuos tablets have more features which is more oriented towards more serious artists. Bamboos are perfectly acceptable for a new user but I know people who are pros that are fine with the Create too. Just depends on one's workflow.

Since I use 2 monitors (2 of the 23" you saw in the photo) a lot of my mapped space is shrunk down
To give you an idea of how much space I lose from having 2 monitors mapped.


----------



## ritorito (Nov 11, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> They're the same. If you look it up on Wacom's site it tells you the specs.
> 
> The intuos tablets have more features which is more oriented towards more serious artists. Bamboos are perfectly acceptable for a new user but I know people who are pros that are fine with the Create too. Just depends on one's workflow.
> 
> ...



Wow, looks like that would take a while to get used to! There's no way I can fit more than one monitor on my desk, that's why I want to upgrade to the largest resolution going from 1920 to 2560.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2012)

I cannot work with just one monitor if I'm not using something like a Tablet PC or Cintiq (where I draw on screen) I usually move all my palettes to the 2nd monitor.


----------

